# Who has video game OST on their iPod/Phone?



## Corrie (Oct 24, 2016)

Who is like me and has video game OST on their iPod/Phone/whatever they listen to music with? What video games?


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 25, 2016)

Video game OSTs make up a good amount of my music library.
The songs at the top of my head are from chrono trigger, metal gear solid, final fantasy, xenoblade chronicles, and UT.
The rest are from games that I don't know much about, but I happened to stumble upon them and I really like em c:


----------



## Bowie (Oct 25, 2016)

Yep. I seem to enjoy video game music the most, for whatever reason. Have a lot of _Portal_ stuff on there, _Animal Crossing_, some _Zelda_, and the fourth generation of _Pok?mon_ games has my perfect kind of jazz music. _Sonic Adventure_ is in there somewhere as well. All good stuff!

Both of the _Bayonetta_ games have some really great tracks as well. I love how they all incorporate the same "One of a Kind" melody. I believe it's called a leitmotif. I'm a sucker for them.


----------



## blackfeint (Oct 25, 2016)

[raises hand to the high heavens]

deus ex: human revolution, dishonored, toontown online, half-life, hotline miami/hotline miami 2, minecraft, the orange box, portal 2, bit.trip runner 2, team fortress 2, unreal.

and hopefully in my possession soon: doom 2016 soundtrack, full UT99 soundtrack.


----------



## Milleram (Oct 26, 2016)

I have stuff from Bravely Default, The Last Story and The Legend of Zelda on my MP3 player.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

I do! I have a few Legend of Zelda songs and a lot of Pokemon.


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 1, 2016)

As you can see here, my music library is mostly video game OSTs. My favorite composers are Yoko Shimomura and Shoji Meguro.


----------



## frio hur (Nov 1, 2016)

i don't have anything apple

but if my nook counts i have a bird story, to the moon and undertale osts on it.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 1, 2016)

I have a number of Persona 3 osts on my phone


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 1, 2016)

I don't. Because I don't even know how to do it.


----------



## seliph (Nov 1, 2016)

A lot of what I listen to is video game soundtracks, especially Dark Souls and Metal Gear but some other favourites are from LoZ, Pokemon, and NieR.


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2016)

*yep! i have the undertale soundtrack on my phone, though i dont listen very often haha. *


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 2, 2016)

Oops I'm guilty! I have tons of Pokemon music on my phone that I listen to all the time, along with sone other games. I have K.K. Bossa because I just love to listen to it, but I think that is all the animal crossing music I have  I also have a lot of the undertale soundtrack that I used to listen to all the time when I was obsessed with it, but I still have a listen every now and then even if I'm not as crazy about it haha!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2016)

-Jet Set Radio
-Sonic Rush + Rush Adventure
-Undertale
-ACNL + K.K. Slider
-Touhou
-Zelda
-EarthBound
-Fire Emblem
-Super Smash Bros. Melee

That's a yes.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 7, 2016)

Not directly on my phone, but I've definitely got songs uploaded to Google Play and some on my iPod wherever it is.


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 7, 2016)

Tons.

Mega Man X6 (Blaze Heatnix)
Mega Man X4 (Opening Stage)
Mega Man X3 (Opening Stage Remix)
Fire Emblem Fates (Lost In Thoughts)
Etrian Odyssey Untold (Towering Pair)
Chroma Squad (Onto Plan B)
Silent Hill 2 (Theme of Laura)
Xenoblade Chronicles (Unfinished Battle, Those Who Get In Our Way)
Castlevania (Bloody Tears, Vampire Killer)
Transistor (The Spine, In Circles, We All Become)
Star Ocean 3 (Divine Spirit of Language)
Risk of Rain (Monsoon)
Xenosaga ep. 2 (Omega System, Labyrinthos, Evading U-TIC, Chase)
Xenosaga ep. 3 (Godsibb)
Shovel Knight (Machine Tower, Graveyard)
Shadow the Hedgehog (I Am All of Me, The Chosen One)
Sonic Heroes (Team Dark Theme)
Sonic & Knuckles (Flying Battery Zone)
Final Fantasy VI (Mines of Narshe, Magitek Research Facility)
Ys Seven (Crossing Rage, Innocent Primeval Breaker)
Ys VI: Ark of Napishtim (Opening Song)
Ys Origin (Beyond Genesis)


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 8, 2016)

I have a lot of video game music on my mp3 player. 
from too many games to list, honestly. I just. love video game soundtracks so much.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Nov 8, 2016)

I have the my singing monsters ost


----------



## Micah (Nov 8, 2016)

I don't enjoy listening to too many video game soundtracks on their own, but Mass Effect 3 is one game that has stood the test of time for me. I still listen to it occasionally.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 8, 2016)

Yeah. I used to have the entire Knytt Underground OST on my dumbphone.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 10, 2016)

OSTs have always been a part of my music...I bought some japanese Zelda ones when I was a kid that I still adore having. OSTs from multiple Zeldas are always a given...then I love the Splatoon OST and have some favorites from New Leaf, Banjo-Kazooie/Tooie, DK64, Harvest Moon games, the OST for all 3 Pikmin games, visual novel OSTs...so much great stuff. :') ♥ Glad I'm not such a weirdo for having that music...I guess anyone who would say so is relatively ignorant.


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 12, 2016)

Me...<.<
Zelda, some FF and life is strange soundtrack <3


----------



## fenris (Nov 13, 2016)

I have the Witcher 3 soundtrack on my phone!

I've also got the Undertale soundtrack, but I have yet to put it on my phone.


----------

